

Career fairs are a waste of time for everyone - jrscienceguy
http://blog.jokudo.com/post/44645278049/career-fairs-are-useless-for-everyone-involved

======
sp332
This seems more like a rant against resumes than against career fairs. While
it's true I was hired before I graduated, but that was just my first job! I
got my current job by walking up to the guy who is now my supervisor and
discussing various open positions with him. Then I handed him my resume :)

~~~
quarkenstein
My career fair always had tons of lines and eventually would just say to apply
online. I've not had much success, and it is frustrating. I'm waiting for the
same "walk up and discuss" moment myself!

